
The Problem with ‘Hey Guys’ - nkzednan
https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2018/08/guys-gender-neutral/568231/?single_page=true
======
27182818284
Apropos of the article, I started using "folks" a lot more because of a
colleague that would use it in 2012.

My thinking has also been shaped by the book _On Writing Well_ which suggested
I use their job instead. In other words, don't write that he should avoid
semicolons, instead write that "authors should avoid..."

